# Rate your Roamio Excitement



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

It is pretty early, and this is certainly not scientific, but let's get SOME measure about how excited people are about the Romio product lineup so far.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can't wait to get mine, very excited. My only regret is that I didn't wait another hour to see the upgrade success. If I had I might have chosen differently. Oh well, it's only money right.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Im perfectly happy with my XL4 and Premier, and TivoHD. No plans or desires to upgrade, especially when I heard they havent finished the HD GUI on this new box either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Im perfectly happy with my XL4 and Premier, and TivoHD. No plans or desires to upgrade.


Really? With that setup you've never even experienced the benefits of multi-room streaming. At the very least you should try to catch a deal on someone selling a Premiere and upgrade the HD.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My excitement is high. I think since I knew I was getting one either way, I didn't get super excited. The upgrade news is definitely cool assuming no issues. 

Some of the future stuff sounds cool though.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm happy with my HD. My wife is happy with her Premier. They both have lifetime service. I have a IOGEAR wireless HDMI that satisfies my needs for multi-room viewing. We don't travel much and are not inclined to watch much TV when we do. So, I don't think any of the Roamio features mean much to us.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Really? With that setup you've never even experienced the benefits of multi-room streaming. At the very least you should try to catch a deal on someone selling a Premiere and upgrade the HD.


I stream all the time between the XL4 and the Premier. I use the premier in the bedroom as tuners 5 and 6, recording non-conflicting season passes. The Tivo HD is in the guest room. Want it to remain independent of my DVRs. I already have all the streaming apps I can use on a Vizio Co-Star and Sony Blu ray... So far, I dont see any compelling reason to upgrade except for speed (not an issue for me, I came from DirecTv who has the slowest DVRs in history) and drive space (dropping in a 4 tb would be cool if that pans out).


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I replaced pee with poop LOL


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My excitement is very high. Especially since reading the info that you can drop a larger drive into the Roamio and it will work.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I like what I see. IT has me thinking about switching back from WMC. The main reason I switched away from Tivo in the first place was the Premiere UI input response was so darn sluggish. 

And that seems fixed and more.


But price is a bit much considering I am happy with WMC right now. 

So I will sit on the fence for now. Continue to read about the features. What exactly is available. And the real world usage cases.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Still a bit mad at TiVo that they didn't put a faster chip in the last model. Not much difference between the Premier line and Roamio line. Just speed really.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

The Roamio base unit, perhaps.

The Roamio line includes 6 tuners and a built in Stream.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Still a bit mad at TiVo that they didn't put a faster chip in the last model. Not much difference between the Premier line and Roamio line. Just speed really.


 I have to agree.. I suppose that if the additional streaming features bait you in to buying? I'm not sure what all the hype is all about.

I turned 60 two weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I just bought my first Premiere a month ago, so using it with SD menus seems like a speed increase over my S3 OLEDs. That is a user needed upgrade to me.

All the other 'junk' packaged into the UI is just that to me. I use our TiVo for the same purpose we always used them for. To Record programing, skip commercials from either OTA or cable. The End.

All the 'other' search & internet apps stuff is painfully slow to navigate through, as well as the NetFilx app. I leave all that stuff for my HTPC on HDMI2. It's where I have a full wireless keyboard an mouse connected (something I never understood why TiVo didn't provide for - using a mouse to navigate around the screens instead of arrow keys!)

So I'm loving my Premiere & Mini - Maybe when I hit 65 I'll jump in the line for a Series5!

This kinda reminds me about the people that sleep overnight in line, waiting to buy the new iPhone when it's first released.

These are the good things about getting older. (takes allot more to get me excited! in more ways than one.)


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi8 said:


> These are the good things about getting older. (takes allot more to get me excited! in more ways than one.)


Maybe you need some TiViagra?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Medium for me. Would have been high if not for the way they shortchanged OTA reception. My tuning adapter is not reliable so I use OTA for everything I can, about half the programming we watch. But the other half is only available on cable --- so I need both OTA and Cable tuning, which no Roamio model provides.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

My excitement is high enough that I am actually thinking of going back to cable from DirecTV.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

monkeydust said:


> Still a bit mad at TiVo that they didn't put a faster chip in the last model. Not much difference between the Premier line and Roamio line. Just speed really.


Well first Premiere was only 2 tuners if I remember right. So compared to day-1 Premiere launch there are 4 more tuners, more space, faster, and improved software all around plus streaming built-in and gigabit ethernet ........


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Mixed here...Medium to Low. And I am an early adopter and longtime Tivo evangelist. But this Tivo may added these features a little too late for me to get excited, because I have already changed my usage patterns. 

I went OTA 2 years ago and the shows that are not available via OTA (mostly on USA Channel), I buy by the season from Apple or Amazon Prime. Both of these services give me the flexibility of watching on my Ipad or laptop when I'm traveling (which is often) - so I don't need Stream. I only spend about $100 a year - maximum -buying those shows. Multi-room streaming is of no interest to me. 

It just seems that for the price of the Roamio basic plus lifetime service ($600) or even just the cost of the Roamio ($200), I can buy a LOT of shows....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What do you use now to record OTA? And how do you watch them on your iPad?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dolcevita said:


> Mixed here...Medium to Low. And I am an early adopter and longtime Tivo evangelist. But this Tivo may added these features a little too late for me to get excited, because I have already changed my usage patterns.
> 
> I went OTA 2 years ago and the shows that are not available via OTA (mostly on USA Channel), I buy by the season from Apple or Amazon Prime. Both of these services give me the flexibility of watching on my Ipad or laptop when I'm traveling (which is often) - so I don't need Stream. I only spend about $100 a year - maximum -buying those shows. Multi-room streaming is of no interest to me.
> 
> It just seems that for the price of the Roamio basic plus lifetime service ($600) or even just the cost of the Roamio ($200), I can buy a LOT of shows....


As long as you can buy all the shows you want to watch then it is a good deal. But that is not the case with alot of shows. I can't buy all the shows I watch and of the shows I can purchase the cost would be very high for me over the course of the year at $2 to $3 an episode


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that I have a Roamio basic in service, my excitement has increased. I really like the facelift on the interface. Granted, part of my joy is the improved picture from HDMI from previous component cables. It didn't expect the quality to be so noticeably improved. I like that the basic is small since it will need to share space in the cabinet with a 2-3 TB drive eventually.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Beryl said:


> Now that I have a Roamio basic in service, my excitement has increased. I really like the facelift on the interface. Granted, part of my joy is the improved picture from HDMI from previous component cables. It didn't expect the quality to be so noticeably improved. I like that the basic is small since it will need to share space in the cabinet with a 2-3 TB drive eventually.


Why would you not just upgrade the internal HDD to 2TB since it appears to be an easy upgrade?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> Why would you not just upgrade the internal HDD to 2TB since it appears to be an easy upgrade?


The 3 year warranty -- wouldn't an upgrade void that?

A 1 TB WD external drive is working well on my Premiere. I might just move it to the Roamio since after 1 year I'm using less than 30%.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Beryl said:


> The 3 year warranty -- wouldn't an upgrade void that?
> 
> A 1 TB WD external drive is working well on my Premiere. I might just move it to the Roamio since after 1 year I'm using less than 30%.


Yes, an upgrade could void your 3yr warranty, several posters here have claimed to not have any issues though. But if you kept the original HDD and reinstalled it prior to contacting TiVo for an RMA, you should be fine IMO.

I also would never use an external HDD that was over 3 yrs old and running 24/7, not a good idea.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> What do you use now to record OTA? And how do you watch them on your iPad?


My lifetimed HD. I used to transfer to my laptop using Tivo Desktop, but honestly haven't bothered in ages. Most of my favorite shows are on USA Network,,so I just buy the season and watch wherever. The shows being recorded on my Tivo wait until I'm home. Then again, since weekly travel limits your free time, I most likely watch a lot less tv than most people...


----------

